# The X-mas Stoker Board Giveway 2012



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hah! Back for its 18th consecutive year...Here is the biggest *STOKER* we have ever done. Yeeeeeaaaaah! :cheeky4:

For those of you who have never joined us in a STOKER, this is the part of our gig that we dig the most. It is when we (and you) get to play Santa and stoke out new riders with some sick gear. The idea is to bring new riders into the sport...and have a little fun doing it. We provide all of the gear free of charge and ship it to you on our dime. Your role is to find the riders that you think would love boarding and could use a new deck to help them on their way.

Here's how it works: Every week or so, we are going to start a new giveaway. We'll provide the board and we'll ship it any where in the USA at no charge. All you need to do is reply to this thread. Your post will need to include a unique number (you can choose any # that has not yet been selected by another user). At the end of each giveway we will stop entries and select a winner, raffle style.

Also, we have set up a Facebook page to do more frequent Stokers on (so if you don't win on SBF, you will have a few more chances each week on FB).

Wiredsport on Facebook Just click on the snowboard Giveaway link when you get there. We will start those ones up shortly.

Alright! So the first stoker here on SBF will be for a Bataleon Airobic 151 2011. This is a deck that one of our customers bought and exchanged for the next size up. It is in basically new shape with some minor signs of one days use. Perfect for a new rippper. So who's in? Let's blow it up this year!

We will run this one through next Friday AM.


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

Ummm can we choose ourself if we do not have a snowboard?? Haha! I choose #10 the amount of letters in wiredsport!


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

I'll go with #31.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

55 for me


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I want! #131


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll take 686. I like their clothes.


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

#3 ...............


----------



## ELCO5280 (Oct 5, 2011)

*5 2 8 0 ! !*


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

Today is 7/2011 so 711


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

96..................


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

7220 the elevation of my town


----------



## Vtplm (Feb 23, 2011)

1, it's the lonliest number


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74 (me also on fb)


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

33! My old basketball number.


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

In honor of Ray Bourque, I'll take 77 please!


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35, my lucky number


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

666 for me please.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

307!
for obvious reasons


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

Lucky #9!!!


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

ill take 23


----------



## losib3257 (Mar 20, 2011)

I will take #6287


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

416 for my area code!


----------



## KingRasc (Oct 15, 2010)

#6 for me!


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

number 13 .. 10 car


----------



## pchiu91 (Apr 4, 2011)

11 for me!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1314! for the noodle!


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I want 69!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Wiredsport, you just conned me into liking your FB page! Hope I win. got a few newbies this year I'm trying to take boarding


----------



## CFITZMONEY (Oct 6, 2011)

420 :thumbsup:


----------



## latrickpee (Mar 8, 2011)

760 yeah


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

999 oh yeah


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

#125! I think its awesome you guys do this by the way, thanks!


----------



## throwinbuckets (Sep 28, 2011)

407 chyaaaa


----------



## vwbrian (Apr 16, 2011)

#72 yep 72


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

1,476,892

that would seriously make my winter.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Number 14.


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

25. pick me.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

115. please pick me!!!


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

#3118 i love free stuuf


----------



## smokinsummer (Sep 2, 2011)

#211 looks good


----------



## Dialpex (Feb 21, 2011)

02903 is my number.


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

521!!! my best friend cant afford to buy a snowboard


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

747  woooo


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

I claim the fibonacci sequence in the name of science! (i hate maths). 

#112358


----------



## parkit... (Oct 10, 2008)

#515 cause my friend needs a board.... and I need a ride.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Stoked! Thanks to all for enterring and helping us out with another STOKER. We will be closing this first one down for entries in another hour or so, so now is the time


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

That'll do it. We will get all the #'s printed and do the raffle later today or early tomorrow. Back then with a winner. Yeeeeeaaaahhhhhh!:cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

darn, missed the first one! i was wondering when you guys would start this up, can't wait for the next one!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Didn't see this.. boo urns lol. Will get the next one


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> boo urns


one of the best simpson moments!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

BlackSnow said:


> 33! My old basketball number.


Stoked! Blacksnow has taken the first Stoker of the season. Yeeeeeeeaaaahhhhh!

Please email your shipping name and address to [email protected] and we will send out this sick deck on Monday AM.

Please let us know who the new rider will be as well.

Thanks to all for helping us out with this. Yeahh!


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats Black Snow!!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats BlackSnow!


----------



## BlackSnow (Dec 20, 2009)

WOO HOOO!!! I just logged in to see if this was over and I WON! Thank you so much! I have a buddy who has been wanting to get into riding this season, but didn't have any gear they are going to be so stoked!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

congrats man, your friend will definitely enjoy the board!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah guys! Lets ramp up another one. This time we are going to make it a Camp Seven Peace Pipe 153. This is a brand new 2012 model.










The Peacepipe exemplifies the Directional twin. Using a Rocker Camber Rocker design, this all mountain freeride model can do it all. The biradial sidecut slices into even the harshest ice and holds its line, while the slightly raised contact points help avoid those nasty edge grab takedowns. Biax on top Triax underneath, rubber foil to dampen the landings on the big hits, Full tip to tip edge to edge Poplar core, Rockwell inserts, ABS sidewalls and Hypnosis edges. 

Same rules (are they even rules?) as always. 

Let's set up another new rider in high style.

Thanks for your help with this y'all!

Edit: End date will be Monday the 24th.


----------



## Shreddit (Dec 13, 2010)

38758

See if I can't get my buddy out on the slopes with me.


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35
My brother keeps renting skis... this needs to end


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

gratz blacksnow!

going with lucky number 9!


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

going with #23 again


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74 woop!!!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

welcome to 7220 ft. yeah, so #7220


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

got a sister that could use a helping hand! number 11...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I know it's only one board, but I know at least three people I could give it to. My number is 311.


----------



## ThePhazon (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet, I have a couple of friends who would love the sport but just don't have the money to invest in gear. My number will be 93.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1413 f t w !


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

021

10 char!!!


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

#10 __________

this is one for my cousin


----------



## pchiu91 (Apr 4, 2011)

.45 because only .45% of our population has served in the military since 2001.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Yay! Tis the season. Wiredsport you are my hero.

Should I hold out for a chick stick? 
..christmas is coming tho. Aww snap. 

120410


----------



## mrmidWest (Sep 26, 2011)

666:cheeky4: my roommate that got me into surfing has been on the mountain yet....


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

This round I'll go with the answer to everything. 42.


----------



## TB020 (Feb 8, 2010)

we'll go for 37!


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

How could I have missed this thread damnit!

I'll take #8


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

950! Cousin just got outta court, kinda bummed, hopefully I can send him this!! Good luck everyone!


----------



## basso4735 (Nov 27, 2010)

#476

Good luck dudes!


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

13 please thanks wiredsports!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

1268 - buddy vik wants in on the sport


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

6969 because i'm obnoxious like that


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

1994


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

410 

ftw!!!!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

2012 for a buddy that wants to go but cant afford gear, this would be a great start


----------



## Springskater (Sep 18, 2011)

541 reppin Oregon! Totally have a buddy that I'm getting stoked to go boarding with me this year, he's never been so obviously has no gear.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

going to go with # 14 again.


----------



## NYCSnowboarder (Mar 17, 2011)

1913245 for a good friend who can't afford


----------



## Mikeee (Jan 28, 2011)

For my little bro who never been to snowboarding. Hes always scared to break his arm lol
Number is 821. His b-day!


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

123456
pick me


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

48 .. This is great that you guys do this!


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

15 pick me


----------



## Vtplm (Feb 23, 2011)

#888 jeaaaa


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

When exactly does this end?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

143

10char


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

7. For the bro that can't catch a break and never buys a board


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

Numero 17 for my friend that neglected to start with me back in high school


----------



## parkit... (Oct 10, 2008)

#200 my brotha from a different motha wants to try snowboarding


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

621

10charrrrs


----------



## dtshakuras (Jun 2, 2011)

#1314

For my weekend warrior friends. Thanks.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

*#661*

For my girlfriend's brother who I need to get on better terms with


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

xDOTY said:


> When exactly does this end?


The end date will be Monday the 24th. Thanks!


----------



## AtBothEnds (Oct 16, 2011)

43. Timm MacIntosh would be proud.


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

159752!!!!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

ill take # 3.14159265

pi sounds like a good one


----------



## Hodgepodge (Dec 9, 2010)

1993 - birthyear


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

I'll go with 717


----------



## BusaLouie (Oct 20, 2011)

3660
secret number?


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

1,147,538

my buddy needs a board, and i need a buddy to board with!


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

69 giggity


----------



## MasterShredder2 (Sep 22, 2011)

867 please ^.^


----------



## Telosin (May 12, 2010)

4221. Thanks for spreading the stoke!


----------



## Harolddd (Apr 6, 2010)

My number is 222. For the starving children in Africa


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

16 for the sport of ice and blades


----------



## unxetas (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll go with 395. I'll give it to a buddy at work who was renting last year, I think he'll get into it if he doesn't have to pay a fortune every time we go up!


----------



## UncleRico (Dec 5, 2008)

417, because someone else took 416, which is my area code :/


----------



## Nickx (Aug 27, 2011)

45764, my friend needs a good all mountain board


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

Will there be another stoker after this board?


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

TailPress said:


> Will there be another stoker after this board?


Oh yeahhh. We go straight through to X-mas. We do these stokers on a number of different venues including our mailing list and on facebook.

Thanks!


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

Might as well, I'll take 1313.


----------



## Z.E.R.C.H (Oct 19, 2011)

883

For my brother!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1314!! teeners!


----------



## ColdAssMofo (Oct 15, 2011)

3741 #winning? i hope so...


----------



## Mack211 (Sep 2, 2011)

21,185 - My bud from NY moved over to CO and this would be great incentive to get him going!


----------



## SwissMiss (Sep 16, 2010)

*4864* I think my cousin would adore snowboarding if he had the chance to go up! He's all work and school, he needs to shred when he's relaxing instead of watching _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ season dvds.


----------



## blazinden (Oct 10, 2010)

............198520


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

0303, oh yah. that's the one


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

2525252 would love a new board


----------



## JMac (Oct 13, 2011)

1723!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

#860

I need to convince my friend that winter is the best season.


----------



## taylor5223 (Feb 8, 2010)

1997, my little bro needs a board


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

1776 ... I've slowly been handing down outerwear to my friend and anything I can give him would be awesome.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

41616513132 ftw.. set it off


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

1979

The newbie bf is stuck with my old piece of crap Sims.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

365, the number of days I think about snowboarding each year


----------



## jds3939 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm gonna go with #39


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

#2124 best number


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

scratch that, I don't need a board like this.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's make this last call for this stoker. If you want in, please enter now. We will be closing up entries in the next few hours. 


Thanks!


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

2995......


----------



## dodgemaniac (Nov 20, 2010)

3212300 man that board it sick


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

STOKED! Thanks for the entries guys. This is a huge help to us in keeping these stokers going and getting decks under the feet of new riders.

This one is now over. Back later today or tomorrow with a new winner.

Yeeeeeaaaahhhhhh!:cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

UncleRico,

How stoked are you? Someone will not need to shell out any cash this year for rentals cuz you will be setting them up with a sick new deck!

Yeeeeeehhaaaaw!

Congrats man, and thanks again to everyone for helping us out with this stoker.

Please email your shipping name and address to [email protected] plus your size choice and we will get this deck sent out tomorrow.

I will be back shortly to ramp up another stoker!


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

haha UncleRico... thats awesome dude


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats uncle rico!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

uncle rico's nephew will be very happy!


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

congrads bud, enjoy the board. great name btw.


----------



## highintake87 (Oct 20, 2011)

i will take #111


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

highintake87 said:


> i will take #111


:dunno:

ummmm what???


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's get on it again!

This time let's all stoke out a new female rider. 

We are very proud of the new 2012 System Vibe and want to offer one up to get a new lady ripper out on the slopes. Yeaaahhhhhhh!










There is no hiding anything with this deck. The topsheet is transparent and the underlying wood that you see is the dual density Poplar core with close grained stringers at the inserts for better pop and immediate response. This is not a window to a surface veneer like on many see-through-to-wood decks. Therefore you get a subtle, partially transparent topsheet graphic that shows through to the wood in various degrees across the deck. 

The Camber Rocker Camber profile makes this board a pleasure to ride and turn while still holding a positive edge for carving on hardpack or ice. 

To stoke out the widest group of possible riders, let's make this so the winner can choose a 144, 147, 150, or 153.

We will be running this one until next Thursday AM.

Best of luck and thanks as always for making the Stoker the top feel-good part of our day!!!!


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Perfect trying to get my new girl a board and get her into it so I have someone to go with!! 48


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS:

For a second chance to win a sick female specific board, we have another Stoker in progress on FB at Wiredsport - Sporting Goods - Gresham, OR | Facebook for the Camp Seven Featerlite 2012.

Here is Logan modeling that deck


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Going there right now I don't want to get her a rental


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

27

...............


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JugeMC (Oct 4, 2011)

2813308004 mike jones


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

My girlfriend will be stoked if I can surprise her with this! I will go with 29


----------



## Paddy12 (Oct 26, 2010)

23! This would be perfect to get my girl into boarding


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

JugeMC said:


> 2813308004 mike jones


:thumbsup:


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll try again with 860. 

My sister would love me forever if I won this board for her!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

8. 

Perfect opportunity to get a friend of mine into the sport. I like riding with the boys but it would be fun to have another girl out there.


----------



## latrickpee (Mar 8, 2011)

760 my cousin is boarding on a second hand old camber board and shes a beginner. im hoping this hybrid will make it a more fun experience for her and shell get as addicted as i am haha.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

915.........


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

8675309

My buddy and his wife just had a baby, moved back to So Cal from Jersey and want to ride but can't afford gear. Maybe one of them can get a new deck.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

203... know a girl who would be stoked to get this board.


----------



## Mack211 (Sep 2, 2011)

21,185 - Perfect for my girl!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

dunno what that guy is doing in between the 2 stokers saying # 11 but thats my number, and it will be my number on this one too!

this board would be perfect for my sister who rented a couple times last year and loves snowboarding but doesnt have enough money to buy her own full setup!


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

7220. will work perfect for my lady friend.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

still pi

3.14159265


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

notter123 said:


> dunno what that guy is doing in between the 2 stokers saying # 11 but thats my number, and it will be my number on this one too!
> 
> this board would be perfect for my sister who rented a couple times last year and loves snowboarding but doesnt have enough money to buy her own full setup!


yeah for real. i already called him out for posting a number between stokers. pshhh noob. plus he should know that's ur number


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

369.... 

lets do this


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

yeah... number 123456789, i love it!!!


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

6545331449


----------



## ace9213 (Oct 2, 2011)

9213
I just moved to colorado for school!


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

10! Ahhhh my friends and I are trying to get my friends girlfriend into snowboarding! She's renting and falling on her face (She blames the board) But I still think this would be an amazing opportunity for a new rider without a board!


----------



## borborygmii (Feb 2, 2011)

My lucky number: 102

Going for this women's board that will hopefully graduate my gal from using rentals. Thanks!


----------



## Aftershock2194 (Oct 26, 2011)

Perfect in to get the hookup with some girls, gonna have to go with 144. Make it happen and I will for sure get laid haha


----------



## Shreddit (Dec 13, 2010)

15973575

Nice looking board.


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Lucky 7 for my girl who is about to embark on her first snow season in Japan


----------



## Love2board33 (Oct 31, 2010)

804 to represent VA! pick meee


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

137110821380


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

95641757488455566+5


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

2020202020202020
new board for girl would be grt.


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

going for brownie points with the gf's sister:

212


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

WHATTTTTTT!!!!!!! I would be forever grateful if I could give that as an xmas present to my BFF Kelsey. The only thing that was stopping me from going out west this winter was to teach her 



*02281986*


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 20, 2011)

13131313
.....


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

whee!

852741


----------



## el3ctricf0x (Sep 23, 2011)

1776 thats the one that will win it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thursday is almost here! We will be ending this early tomorrow AM, so please post up your Stoker entries tonight.

Thanks!


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

307 again for me


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

Another try with 35


----------



## NJtuna (Feb 3, 2011)

#260 the wifey needs a board!


----------



## Love2board33 (Oct 31, 2010)

804 again! Im feeling like its the one!!!!


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

1991 thanks!


----------



## rixxir (Feb 27, 2009)

#0. 

This would be a great gift.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

7331 this would go well with a hot girl...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll toss my name into the mix with 197118. Will be a great gift for my brother.


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

Kick ass! 

I'll take number 1235373942, since it's a combo of numbers that *didn't* win me the lottery tonight.


----------



## ippy (Mar 11, 2010)

have i entered this one? I cant keep track? 
In honor of my techno heritage
#303808


----------



## Kahanquest (Aug 24, 2011)

7 for peace on the slopes, no pow slashes this year if I get this gift!


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

#323 for the girlfriend who I'm getting into snowboarding this season!


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

1337

My b/f desperately needs a board, I just won't tell him its a chick board.


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

#8 again

thank you


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for those last minute entries. Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh! Now on to the drawing and back soon to announce a winner. STOKED!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ace9213 said:


> 9213
> I just moved to colorado for school!


ace9213, stoked for you! You get to set up a new rider with this brand new deck. Yeeeeaaaaahhhhh! 

Please email your name and shipping address and we will get this sent right out to you.

For everyone else, thanks as always...and I will be back in two seconds to announce the start of the next one


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

You guys ready again?

This time we are going to do a Flow Merc from a few seasons ago. It has been mounted, but looks like new outside of some very superficial scuffs. Perfect for STOKING out a new rider.

This is a 160 or 163 (whoops, forgot to write that down when I left work )

Here is Nick modeling the deck.










This one will run until next Friday.

Good Luck and thanks for your help with yet another great stoker!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS:

We have another Flow Stoker on Facebook running as well for a 2012 Viper. You pick the size on that one.

Wiredsport - Sporting Goods - Gresham, OR | Facebook


----------



## NJtuna (Feb 3, 2011)

260 "I never win anything!"


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

#8 again

grats ace!


----------



## notter123 (Nov 11, 2010)

11 for me again! bro could use this!


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74 for my dad!


----------



## Mack211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Perfect again for my bro - 21,185


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

1986

again for vik


----------



## Pixel8tedOne (Feb 7, 2011)

That Merc is sexy as hell and would make a great wedding gift for my buddy  I'm gonna go with the combination of my first two guesses. 7742.


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

Whoo for spreading the sport! 19!


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats, ace!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

365...I need this board! Its the exact size I have been searching for! Give me a chance! :thumbsup:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

*2387452938570345723547*


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Well, this board looks sweet! And, it would allow me to stoke out my friend who got his first taste of snow last season, and is looking to rip for this one.  1207


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

It has to be 35 eventually


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Do the cute guys come with the board this time? You guys totally rock for doing this.

#1979

CMON POPPA NEEDS A NEW BOARD!!


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

48... Please


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

1,473,862. gotta stoke em all.


----------



## InfinitySnow (Aug 30, 2011)

1827- Need to get my husband shredding with me, this would make it happen.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

3.14159 = pi

its gotta work eventually right???


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

720420329 would be cool to hook a friend up


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

1300871857
barcode on the arizona bottle next to me, i highly recommend the new rx stress herbal tea. very nice.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

147800. number on the back of the remote. I think this is perfect size for my buddy gary.


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

160 is big but ive got the perfect friend for it.
25.


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

203 gotta rep


----------



## Aftershock2194 (Oct 26, 2011)

41489

Looking for a new board moving to Park City this year!!!!!!


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

*Lulz.*

10! Yeah wurd. I never win anything either XD Just when I thought this thread was the perfect chance


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

1327. Trying to get my friend into boarding.


----------



## pucymawnsta (Nov 3, 2011)

I choose 177. The price of the public urination ticket I have sitting next to me.


----------



## MrOverkill (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll go for 1313... One of those people who can't win anything...


----------



## Greenfire914 (Nov 2, 2011)

Going to go with 914263


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

1452.............


----------



## gnarbiscuits (Oct 10, 2009)

Gotta show up to blow up! 253


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

#323 for a friend who needs a board lol


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I choose 2012 woot woot.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

1314! Powduh!


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

13. the size of my boot. need a wide board...163w?!


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

Need oneee!  2525252525252525


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

45876562598


----------



## Spites (Nov 8, 2010)

I choose 7777777


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

0303, maybe this time it will be lucky


----------



## pchiu91 (Apr 4, 2011)

1776 for america


----------



## Roman G (Nov 4, 2011)

6191973

Thanks for supporting the poor folk!

Roman


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

1213  <3


----------



## faridk89 (Nov 2, 2011)

696969 :thumbsup:


----------



## jak169 (Dec 8, 2010)

9100 for my bro who wants to ride but cant afford


----------



## snwbrddreams (Aug 2, 2010)

824262 I'm thinking Christmas gift


----------



## willy86 (Nov 4, 2011)

8520 is my PIN #... just kidding. Or am I?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

congrats ace!

Going with #10057


----------



## JapanBigFoot (Oct 14, 2010)

01271982 Come on, snow!! Stoked to ride this year.


----------



## everythingdonut (Nov 7, 2011)

6022 

first four digits of Avogadro's number


----------



## TheCity (Jan 24, 2011)

51215 weeeee


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

04030403
for my dad!


----------



## theninemilly (Oct 11, 2011)

1397 for the kids birthday!


----------



## Aquakitty (Nov 4, 2011)

4444

I really need a board


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

i just like to have things so 69!


----------



## pucymawnsta (Nov 3, 2011)

for my brody! 177


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Sticking with 666


----------



## D1CKER1 (Dec 27, 2010)

going with infamouts 9690


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

4724
For buddy that can't afford his own equipment!


----------



## peterue (Oct 10, 2011)

Im going with 5501


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

1985 done.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to go with 021 this time.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

#7323886 !!!

wanna get my girlfriend riding!


----------



## Funkyhog (Feb 21, 2010)

2.718. I need to get my brother to ride


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

824... answer to my school maths...


----------



## Jeb (Feb 26, 2011)

4949 please!


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll go with 11083. Thanks wired!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Friday already and time to start wrapping this one up. If you want to get in on this deck and help us set up a new rider, well...now is the time!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK,

This one is over. Back shortly with a winner. Yeeeeeeaaaaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

romesaz said:


> 4724
> For buddy that can't afford his own equipment!


Yeah bro! Your buddy is gunna be one happy dude this year cuz you won this round.

Please email [email protected] with your name and shipping address and we will get this sent out to you on monday.

STOKED!!!!

Back soon with another stoker.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

666 , once again. I am starting to think this number is cursed!


----------



## NoirX252 (Aug 1, 2009)

2525252525222525252

I really wants a snowboard to give to a friend so she doesn't have to rent anymore!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> Yeah bro! Your buddy is gunna be one happy dude this year cuz you won this round.
> 
> Please email [email protected] with your name and shipping address and we will get this sent out to you on monday.
> 
> ...


I hope you PM every winner.

It's a bitch to sort through every page of this thread.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

WasatchMan said:


> I hope you PM every winner.
> 
> It's a bitch to sort through every page of this thread.


Hahah Wiredsport does!
And holy crap! I had no idea! This is pretty awesome!

edit:was unsure of gender


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Congrats man :thumbsup:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Rider161 said:


> Congrats man :thumbsup:


many thanks!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Let's get rolling on the next stoker!

One more for the ladies. This time we have a brand new Flow Venus 151. Do you know a gal who is ready to rage but may need a little extra help...in the form of a new board? Let's stoke her out!

We will run this one until Monday of next week. Yeeeeaaaahhhhh!


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

60124; this would be perfect to help my little sister start boarding!


----------



## Olivia (Oct 17, 2011)

860.

It's the perfect size for my sister.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

123234: Wooo


----------



## TexassSnow (Sep 21, 2011)

Yeah this would be great for my girl! 
14!

Edit: PS. Tell that dude in the first pic i want his sweater!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

sister - 5 1 5 7 3 12


----------



## kpd2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

# 8 
for my fuck buddy


----------



## armybpc1985 (Oct 29, 2011)

For my gf-
12089


----------



## NJtuna (Feb 3, 2011)

0260 I've got a woman!


----------



## Aquakitty (Nov 4, 2011)

Could use this very mucho

278238


----------



## the REASON (Sep 30, 2011)

1,473,892 she'd pretty much hafto...


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

3.14159 

nothing better than giving gifts:thumbsup:


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

90588 Daughter could rock this.........


----------



## cel1386 (Dec 16, 2010)

123456. pick me!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Trying to get my girlfriend started. Moved here just for snowboarding and I hate to do it alone 

Would make a great christmas present!!

Let's go with
*
51790*

Her birthday


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

48... My girl still needs a board


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

02291986 yeeeeaaahhhhhhhh!


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

365...tend to have bad luck winning things, but hopefully my since this would be for my girlfriend, I will have better luck.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Awesome, this could fit a regular sized girl or a pencil of a man. Luckily I know one of each.

11083


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

#7220, for some lucky lady. a little big for the girlfriend but she has friends that snowboard, so it would be awesome to stoke one of them out.


----------



## JapanBigFoot (Oct 14, 2010)

01271982 For my wife who rides a super used board from a recycle shop.


----------



## Mack211 (Sep 2, 2011)

Def perfect for my girl!

21,185


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

1088-It'd be fun to get my mom boarding!


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

123457890 i have a lady friend looking for a new board


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

0712 My best friends wife needs a board, and this would suit her nicely.


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

oohhh I know someone who could use this one badly. I keep telling my cousin to come boarding and never take her, it gets expensive. This would help!

7252


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

73695 for my wife


----------



## gamer565 (Nov 13, 2010)

565 for me


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

1327....would love to get my wife into snowboarding. This could def. help me try to convert her.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

74 I would love to win.


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

6.022x10^23=1 Mole (Doing my chem homework)


----------



## everythingdonut (Nov 7, 2011)

1891<--- amount of miles on my car


----------



## linkinem (Nov 9, 2010)

my wife would love this board - 5757759


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

9963 ftw 10char


----------



## pucymawnsta (Nov 3, 2011)

177 for my girl who got a girlfriend


----------



## fcpchop (Oct 16, 2010)

203 for, hopefully, a lucky little girl.


----------



## Vtplm (Feb 23, 2011)

730 for the gf


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

35
My lucky number seems to be losing its luster


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Think I'll try a new # 03031975


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

1057 again! trying for the girlfriend's sister, her board is a POS!


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

8861 cause i have no better number!


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

#245. riding with friends>friends


----------



## Xenth (Dec 8, 2010)

#232 for the girlfriend!


----------



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

111684 so the wife can snowboard with me


----------



## goldenvu (Nov 4, 2011)

DL 5876 - The plane my wife needs to get on to come up, see me, and use that sweet board!


----------



## Bparmz (Sep 7, 2011)

04151995
might as well enter


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

the square root of pie! 289484r838383847373jdjcjcdmj383udd83i3ms93i23mwi29wks93i282828donkeydick29848483727272728394948483483


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

1337101416
For a girl I want to date.


----------



## boymonkey (Nov 29, 2009)

1985... there I said it.


----------



## TailPress (Feb 15, 2011)

10! The list always grows to the number of people I could give this too!!


----------



## Sylo (Oct 27, 2011)

3073073071


----------



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

ooo 6742.31 please!!


----------



## pucymawnsta (Nov 3, 2011)

177 for my brothers sisters mother


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

050888 - Daughter #1


----------



## bb6kid (Dec 5, 2010)

10242722837 for 10 character


----------



## aplummer (Oct 8, 2011)

#17 might get the misses off ski's


----------



## NickShake (Nov 18, 2011)

586586586 Might sound selfish but its for me. Im new to the sport and Im very low on cash, a free board would be nice.


----------



## CheoSamad (Nov 18, 2011)

3256!! aaaaah yeah for my best friend who wants to snowboard but her family cant afford a board for her!


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Why are we giving our pity stories if it is a random draw?


----------



## tanpatnode (Nov 19, 2011)

Gonna have to go with #343.


----------



## aubzobot (Feb 19, 2011)

83971,cuz im a boss


----------



## jhenson88 (Nov 20, 2011)

#222451

My bud is going boarding for his first time this year and would love it!


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

1029384
gota hook up the my gurl


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeeeeaaahhhhh! Time to wrap this up. Let's make this last call for entries.


----------



## huenix (Jan 3, 2011)

#110787

Its a lucky number for me....


----------



## bebop_monk (Jan 23, 2011)

131719

Love them prime numbers


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

drumroll.....


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

OK, then. This one is closed for business. Back tomorrow with a winner!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

So much for last page entries never win! jhenson88 gets to set set up his favorite new female rider with a brand new stick. STOOOOOOOKKKKKKEEEEEDDDDDDD!

Please email your name and address to [email protected] and we will get this sent right out to you.

Thanks to everyone for helping out with this. I feel another one coming on soon


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Ghrats Jhenson88...


----------



## jhenson88 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm stoked! Thanks guys!


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

but...i didn't get a chance to choose a # yet!!! and i JUST signed up yesterday! nuuuuuuuu!


----------

